# Solar hot water recommendations?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Now I'm done bleating about my Jeep, it FINALLY looks like we've found a new home to buy in Noderinho near Figueiro Dos Vinhos..... so can anyone recommend a good solar/green energy powered hot water system please?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I should have added that the Sunpack system that's a bit more complicated than most solar systems has been recommended but at close to E3K plus EVA strikes me as a bit pricey.....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends what's included in kit but sounds cheap to me, we looking at a bit more than that with a 300ltr tank, check to see if you can recoup % IVA on IRS returns


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK will do..... According to their figures, it'd take more than the life expectancy of the unit to recoup the cost of it. 

I'm more than happy to go with green energy but it obviously has to pay me to do so.....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's the problem with being green, prices immediately rocket


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

vicky1970 said:


> Hi we had a simlar solar system install looks better than the one you are on about and cheaper on price


Vicky,

Can you let me know the name and/or website of the manufacturer please? - PM if you prefer.... thanks


----------



## vicky1970 (Feb 17, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> Vicky,
> 
> Can you let me know the name and/or website of the manufacturer please? - PM if you prefer.... thanks


Hi I am new to this how do you pm ? or can you pm me and I tell you the company


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This would be of interest to us all as there are so many options and prices out there, incidentally what "life" are they basing payback on?

As yet have not made enough posts to be able to PM

But when you want to PM click on users name i.e. travelling Man, Canoeman etc select PM from menu,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can't be PM'd either, think it's 6 posts before facility availabe


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thread closed until the Portugal mod gets here..


----------

